# Radio tv screen black and white



## shandy01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all, I have an apache 700 se I had problems with tv in rear bedroom worked ok if i used seperate ariel, the front dropdown screen and small radio screen worked fine, the dealer sorted out under warranty by replacing the freeview box in top cupboard, this solved problem with rear tv, drop down screen was fine but the small screen on radio has gone to black & white on tv. It does go to colour when i put in reverse any ideas??? I will be returning to dealer but they are 120 miles away (yes i made that mistake as well) am i missing something obvious?? cheers shandy


----------

